# If I had the money.....



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

....this would be one of my toys....






Mariner III, she measures 116’ x 18’ x 13’ x 8’ draft. Anyone up for a cruise around the Carribean?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

Nah, I'd get one of these...

Azimut 116 - Mega luxury yacht: 116 Azimut


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 6, 2007)

You want a white square with a little red X in it?

Come on Gnomey, think big man.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Wonder what year the pic was taken ? Notice the World Trade Center Twin
Towers in the background ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

If I had the money?

Staying nautical....a 70' Bertam Sportfisherman.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, I'd get a 1000 HorsePower, 253 MPH Buhatti Veyron. 10 Miles per Gallon, yikes!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> You want a white square with a little red X in it?
> 
> Come on Gnomey, think big man.



Should be fixed now.


----------



## Clave (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to go with the car - you can't sink in a car...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I'd go for a PBY-6A. You can fly to your favorite Caribbean port,
set down, launch your dinghy and go fishin'. Not to mention all the lakes
in Canada and Alaska.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2007)

Good call Charles, best o both worlds...


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd buy a surplus aircraft carrier and modify a Lear to land on it... that's mobility!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I'm with Charles. Go to all the lakes or oceans you want. Just tie up to any dock to live. Uh oh, storm coming, lets go! Get to see all the hot spots and invisible spots, air travel, sea travel (minus the karaoke). What more could you want?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd tow a PBY-5A behind my yacht as a lifeboat....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2007)

Of course the boat would be only one of things I would buy. A large seaplane would be one of the others...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 7, 2007)

Go on YouTube, and watch James May do 253 MPH in the Veyron - it's great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

F**k the private jets....I'll be travelling in style!


----------



## T4.H (Dec 8, 2007)

A small nice castle in scotland... 

 Of course with it's own distillery...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd rather have this one than a Bugatti...I don't mind a bump or two..


----------



## Becca (Dec 8, 2007)

niiice.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2007)

If I had the money I would own a very niiiiiiiice muscle car collection.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd probably buy an F-14, an F-18 and an airfield and take people up for flights
in them, with the occassional aerobatic routine thrown in too.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2007)

Where to start......
A very nice amount for an early retirment i'd probably stop work at 17 as soon as i got out of school....
Buy a Tempest mk. 5 series 2 (i just hate the chin radiator) and contract hawker to give me 50 sets of every part on the aircraft so if i break someting it is fixible.
then buy a house say 3 stories with all the trimmings movie theater etc. and then go to a very fancy strip joint......8)


----------



## plan_D (Dec 9, 2007)

I aim to own one of these in my lifetime, it's not too impressive for a Yank but I don't care!





- Shelby GT500 '67

or



- Shelby GT500KR


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Even being a MOPAR fan (GO MOPAR), I'd have the '67 anyday...or ANY Mustang up 1970, the last year of good looking Mustangs!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to disagree; 1970 was the last year of good looking Mustangs until 2006. This new breed of Mustangs look mean, and sounder meaner - I love 'em.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

If it was a car, I would have to go with the 1957 Chevy Bel Air. What a sweet machine.






And for airplanes, one DC-3 and one AT-6


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet....I have to admit that I'm quite partial to this lassie...


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 9, 2007)

come on guys, 1964 Shelby A.C. cobra with the 260. he only made about 40 of them, i think one was sold private party for 15 million p.s. brand new p51d also, in the box still


----------



## plan_D (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd still prefer the '67 GT500, although a Shelby Cobra would be a nice machine to have on the drive-way.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2007)

If I had many I'd buy this, 1952 :Les Paul gold top, first series. Sounds like heaven, plays like sh!t, but really something to have for a guitarist.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 9, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I'd still prefer the '67 GT500, although a Shelby Cobra would be a nice machine to have on the drive-way.



the nice for driveway for sure! fun to chew on corvettes with. In the garage though 68 Shinoda built Boss 302


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

All Gretsch for me....








And a 1968 Hemi Charger....aaallll BLACK!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah, white falcon, that's *realy* expensive


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

I know mate..... But, what beauties....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep, especially the little ruby stones in the knobs and the real gold hardware.
But I just saw a Les Paul Standard '59 $450.000 on e-bay, that one for Chirstmas, mummy!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm.....I need to have a serious talk with Santa me think....that Black Falcon would go just nice with my '68 Hemi Dodge Charger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

A few jets that I'd like to have.....

MiG-21
Vought F-8 Crusader
Lockheed F-104 Starfighter
North American F-86 Sabre
J-35 Draken


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2008)

For starters... this loudspeaker. Since it's about as expensive as a high end Porche... Now. Amp. PreAmp. And Source.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow!Any figures?


----------



## Henk (Mar 17, 2008)

I will Take the Bugatti Veyron as well and build a full size replica of the Ho-229.


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll help if we can build a duplicate too!!! I'd take a Willys MB over the Bugatti though, or a Schwimmwagen...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Wow!Any figures?



Well two monoblock amps will set you back about $100k. A top end turntable, about $130k. Preamp about $50k. Cables to hook it all up $20k. SACD player $20k. And the Wilson speakers? I think they go for over $100k too. Small chunk of change.

Oh and for an idea of the ridiculousness of the build standards, the finish of the speakers is guaged to 1/10,000th of an inch and the turntable platter and plinth weigh about 150lbs.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> ....this would be one of my toys....
> 
> Mariner III, she measures 116’ x 18’ x 13’ x 8’ draft. Anyone up for a cruise around the Carribean?





Gnomey said:


> Nah, I'd get one of these...
> 
> Azimut 116 - Mega luxury yacht: 116 Azimut



Either of you guys ever sailed on the open ocean?  Those power yachts are very unstable uncomfortable in any kind of heavy seas, they are mainly good for sailing around in coastal waters. (with a bunch of girls) 8) 

if you want to cruise around the Caribbean or any longer distance you need something more like this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

I see your "wee" boat and raise you a Clipper ship.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

"My" ship.....


----------



## Freebird (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I see your "wee" boat and raise you a Clipper ship.....



 sure if you have 25 friends to help you set the sails...

The "Ketch" rig on the pic I posted can be sailed by one person, 2 or maybe 3 people needed only to raise the sails.

{of course maybe you are planning to take 25 playboy bunnies to climb the rigging in their bikini's to set the sails....}


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Royal Clipper which was christen by the Swedish Queen, and owned by a Swede, I think has hydraulic sails....


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh yes Iforgot that Iwould also love to have a King Tiger tank. You guys can go on about your wee little boats, but if could I would love to have a Battleship.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just the ONE battleship..?? 

Would love to see the faces on people, if these girls came steaming into Pearl Harbor....




Colorado (BB-45), Maryland (BB-46), and West Virginia (BB-48.), followed by Tennessee (BB-43) and three older battleships.
Photograph taken from USS California (BB-44).


----------

